# Blade Runner 2049 full trailer is out



## KnightBrolaire (May 8, 2017)




----------



## extendedsolo (May 8, 2017)

HYPED AF!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 8, 2017)

extendedsolo said:


> HYPED AF!



Same, looks good.


----------



## technomancer (May 8, 2017)

Yeah as a fan of the original that looks freaking epic


----------



## rifftrauma (May 8, 2017)

I think I've watched the original something like 50 times, my all favorite movie, very excited for this. Most of these sequels years later never hold up... Hoping this one breaks the cycle.


----------



## awake69 (May 8, 2017)

I'm being cautiously optimistic. The cast looks great and, from this peek, it certainly looks promising. That said....Man of Steel looked promising back in 2013 and turned out to be a steaming pile (IMO). 
Blade Runner is easily in my top five films of all time. It was an unappreciated gem that, only over time, became one of the best Sci Fi films ever. It was way ahead of it's time and, even now, still holds up as fresh and visually stunning. There is depth to the story that makes the sweeping visuals merely icing on the cake. 

I know I will definitely be in that theater to see this on day one....but I will do so with an open mind and, as I said, heavily guarded optimism.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 8, 2017)

Villeneuve is a great director imo and is pretty well suited to the dark moody noir of blade runner. Prisoners, Incendies, and Sicario are great examples of him nailing noir/dark moody vibes. I think it's going to be good.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (May 8, 2017)

I just saw this right after it came out. Very excited. The original is great, fortunately they chose to make a sequel, not a f---ing remake.


----------



## Demiurge (May 9, 2017)

The trailer certainly looks terrific. Most surprising is the color palette- I was under the impression, after so many other movies, that the future was tinted blue.


----------



## Edika (May 9, 2017)

This the second trailer I see that got me excited to watch something this year. The first is the Twin Peaks trailer  .
And yes it looks really good. I hope the story will be as good.


----------



## wankerness (May 9, 2017)

The second I saw Villeneuve connected to it, I knew it would be at least pretty good, and at least be spectacular visually. Even moreso once I saw Roger Deakins connected to it, who's fairly inarguably the best cinematographer working today (and the most infamously snubbed by the Oscars). This proves the latter correct! I'm glad Jared Leto actually looks effective and creepy here instead of in Joker mode. Basically, with how good this looks visually, the plot can be absolute crap and I will still want to see it.

I guess he's doing Dune next? I'm not at all attached to Dune, but I think any fans of that book should be getting excited.


----------



## Ralyks (May 13, 2017)

CAN. NOT. WAIT!!!!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 16, 2017)

wankerness said:


> I guess he's doing Dune next? I'm not at all attached to Dune, but I think any fans of that book should be getting excited.



Yes, and as a fan of Dune and Villeneuve's track record, also yes.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (May 19, 2017)

I got so excited when I saw this trailer in theaters. I hope it lives up to our collective expectations! The cast and the production lineup, along with director Denis Villeneuve, all look incredible.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 18, 2017)

The new trailer makes it look a little too action heavy for my tastes...


----------



## wankerness (Jul 18, 2017)

You're nuts! There are what, 4 gun shots and one explosion in 2 minutes? The majority of it looks very much as slow and contemplative as the first, just on an even larger scale. You could have edited the first movie into an action movie trailer, too, considering the multiple scenes where he stalks/gets stalked by replicants. The single explosion was the only escalation I saw there!

Maybe you got tricked by how it used that horrible modern trailer trope of blasting a big metal slam noise EVERY SINGLE CUT to make sure the audience can't ignore how serious business this movie is. Even if it's cutting to some guy sitting there.

It looks pretty incredible visually, I was too blown away by the sonics and visuals to pay attention to anything else. It could be a pile of crap and I'd probably still love it just for the visuals. My first few viewings of the original were like that, it took me a while to appreciate what it was trying to do plot-wise/thematically and I still think it clunks a bit in that department. It's a masterpiece for the visuals.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 18, 2017)

wankerness said:


> You're nuts! There are what, 4 gun shots and one explosion in 2 minutes? The majority of it looks very much as slow and contemplative as the first, just on an even larger scale. You could have edited the first movie into an action movie trailer, too, considering the multiple scenes where he stalks/gets stalked by replicants. The single explosion was the only escalation I saw there!
> 
> It looks pretty incredible visually, I was too blown away by the sonics and visuals to pay attention to anything else. It could be a pile of crap and I'd probably still love it just for the visuals. My first few viewings of the original were like that, it took me a while to appreciate what it was trying to do plot-wise/thematically and I still think it clunks a bit in that department. It's a masterpiece for the visuals.


oh don't get me wrong I'm going to see it regardless, but this trailer feels more bombastic compared to the other more subdued trailers. I really hope this is a good moody sci-fi noir like the original basically is.


----------



## lewis (Aug 3, 2017)

I must be the only person who hates the first movie.
Ive tried twice now, during my adult life, to like it............but I just do not. I want to like it and on paper I should love it, but it bores me to tears and even the artsy vibe and feel does not even help me respect it.
I honestly see nothing good in it at all.

Therefore, sadly, Im not bothered by this sequel. I probably would have been had it been a remake (eurgh as If I just said I like the idea of a remake)


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 3, 2017)

lewis said:


> I must be the only person who hates the first movie.
> Ive tried twice now, during my adult life, to like it............but I just do not. I want to like it and on paper I should love it, but it bores me to tears and even the artsy vibe and feel does not even help me respect it.
> I honestly see nothing good in it at all.
> 
> Therefore, sadly, Im not bothered by this sequel. I probably would have been had it been a remake (eurgh as If I just said I like the idea of a remake)








BOOOOO get out of the thread, we don't want different opinions here


----------



## lewis (Aug 3, 2017)




----------

